# Pochmann method memo



## happa95 (Mar 22, 2008)

For the original Pochmann method, what method of memorization do you use?


----------



## joey (Mar 22, 2008)

I use visual.


----------



## tim (Mar 22, 2008)

I use images.


----------



## DennisStrehlau (Mar 22, 2008)

images and images and images and images....so basically images i think

Greetings...Dennis


----------



## KJiptner (Mar 22, 2008)

I use letters that form images.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 22, 2008)

by images, do u mean like, a story?


----------



## tim (Mar 23, 2008)

happa95 said:


> by images, do u mean like, a story?



or journeys


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 24, 2008)

I use letters with visual, and occasionally full visual.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 24, 2008)

tim said:


> happa95 said:
> 
> 
> > by images, do u mean like, a story?
> ...



A story about a journey?


----------



## F.P. (Mar 26, 2008)

For corners I use visual memory and for edges I use pictures (with loci method); the pictures aren´t fixed though, so I create new ones with every solve.


----------



## pete (Mar 26, 2008)

F.P. said:


> for edges I use pictures (with loci method); the pictures aren´t fixed though, so I create new ones with every solve.




can you please give an example on how you apply this technique ?

I had a look here ((link posted by Harris in another thread)) :
http://cat.xula.edu/thinker/memory/strategies/loci

I was amazed using this method I was able to memorize (in their online test) 10 items in a flash (without even trying to memorize them) and recall all 10 without
an error (something I cannot normally do that fast). the task they give you is actually not to memorize those items, they ask you to sort them in a certain way. after completion of the "sorting phase", it's easy to recall all items.

now, I'm lost at how to use this technique effectively in cube memo
(the method decribed above is not your typical Roman Room nor Journey method, though very similar I guess)

at the moment I'm using PAO (or rather PAOL) to memorize edges but I'm very slow eventhough it requires
to memorize only 3 images for all edges (complex PAO/L images are hard to visually remember for me)


----------



## F.P. (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi!

Yes sure...I think I will post a video today, since there is another thread in which someone is asking for an example of this.

It´s pretty easy though...the locimethod is just there to put the images you got in correct order and to make it easier to memorise them by letting them interact with the different points of your route.

But I will talk about that in the vidoe I think.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 26, 2008)

just made this pretty fast...don´t know if this helps 

hope it already finished proceeding.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 26, 2008)

F.P. said:


> just made this pretty fast...don´t know if this helps
> 
> hope it already finished proceeding.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc


Very nice. It explains what I expected, but confirmation is always good. I'm definitely trying some sort of route system for my project.

How fast are you? Have you considered compiling a list of fixed images (perhaps even one-syllable, like Chris's)?

By the way, is that a cute dog at 0:45?


----------



## pete (Mar 26, 2008)

F.P. said:


> just made this pretty fast...don´t know if this helps
> 
> hope it already finished proceeding.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc




thanks for that. 
I think I'll give it a try but as Lucas suggested I may prepare the list
of images beforehand (I just think I'm not good at creating
images on the go)

cheers


----------



## F.P. (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha yeah, that´s my dog...he likes looking out of the window. 

My memo is pretty fast if the letter-combinations which occur up aren´t too complicated (in some cases it´s pretty hard to come up with an image), so I guess I memorise edges in about 20-30 seconds...speed also depends on the analysis of the cube. I´m sure I can memorise faster than analyse the cube, so that´s maybe something to work on as well.

But yeah, my method with creating new images everytime definitely has a disadvantage so I guess I´m going to switch to a list soon.
I already got lists with images, though I use them for other things (I got a lot of images which I only use to memorise Pi, since I don´t want it to be confused with anything else EVER  ).

I have to crate a good system for images for the edge pieces with pochmann first...there are also a lot of possible ways on how to crate images regarding the edge pieces.


So, a fixed list is better for sure...at least if you want to have constant memorisation times (in bad cases my memorisation time can be a lot longer than usually); but maybe visual memory is the fastest anyway, though for some people one technique works better than the other, it´s pretty much an individual thing. I suggest to try out everything.


----------



## Stefan (Mar 27, 2008)

F.P. said:


> just made this pretty fast...don´t know if this helps
> 
> hope it already finished proceeding.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkkLN6_x8Mc


That's a pretty good explanation/demonstration, good job! Of course I didn't really learn anything new so maybe I can't judge how helpful it is for the people who really need it, but I think it's good. And it convinced me that I really should try using letters.


----------



## F.P. (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you Stefan!

Yeah, it's nothing new of course, but obviously there are a lot of people who are totally inexperienced with mnemotechniques, though I can't judge what's important for a "newbie" as well, so I would be glad if people would actually ask certain questions or tell me/us what they want to know...I would make another tutorial about it for sure.

I already got something in my mind, and I need to clear things up a bit more with all the routes and what you can use them for; should speak about mnemotechniques in general too.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 29, 2008)

OMG! THE stefan pochmann posted on my thread! woohoo! Stefan, i LUV ur method! Without it, I would still be utterly lost with blindfolded cubing.


----------



## pete (Mar 29, 2008)

F.P. said:


> But yeah, my method with creating new images everytime definitely has a disadvantage so I guess I´m going to switch to a list soon.



this in fact could be quite intensive preparation work as I just realized
with any sticker method you need to prepare a list of 552 images (24x23) if
you want each pair to be represented by 1 image.

I wonder how long does it take to store 552 images in long term memory


----------



## F.P. (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a bit less than 552 images and it doesn't take to long.

I already said in the other thread about memo that people shouldn't write down a list and learn it; they should just solve the cube and create a list while doing that, they will learn the images automatically.

And basically the list should consist of words, which come to your mind when you see the pair of letters anyway; you shouldn't create a list with images you would have never thought of, or with images of another person.
The images which come up first in your mind are usually the best.

For multiple bfd I would recommend more than one list anyway...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 7, 2008)

It's true that you can learn images automatically while you solve; I did that for a while.

But eventually, I took the time to sit down and learn my 552 image list, and once I finished, within 3 weeks my 4x4x4 BLD times dropped by an average of over 5 minutes, and my 5x5x5 BLD times by more than that. So I advocate writing down a list and learning it, if you really want to get fast.

Apparently Chris Hardwick had the same kind of results when he memorized a list as well, so I don't think I'm the only one.

I must admit that I'm not sure how it translates to 3x3x3 BLD solving, though - I still use visual for that, I'm afraid (except multiBLD).


----------



## RobinBloehm (Apr 7, 2008)

I do not use my prepared list for 3x3x3 BLD and I don't use visual memo for edges, but senseless sentences I create on the go. While the stories for big cubes and multi-bld have to last long in your mind, a useless line-up of short words is enough for the 3x3 I think.


----------



## Feanaro (Apr 7, 2008)

I use numbers to memorize the corners, and words in person, verb, person format for the edges.


----------



## F.P. (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> So I advocate writing down a list and learning it, if you really want to get fast.




Prepared list is always faster.


----------



## jerincha (Mar 15, 2016)

Can you please give the link for orginal pochmann method for blindsolving guide.Please don't give video links.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow, pointless 8 year bump.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Pochmann+blindfold+solving


----------



## DELToS (Mar 15, 2016)

I use visual Roman Rooms method for edges and just sound memos for corners (like F, A, B, C, G, V would be Fah, Bac, Gav or something )like that


----------



## hkpnkp (Mar 15, 2016)

jerincha said:


> Can you please give the link for orginal pochmann method for blindsolving guide.Please don't give video links.



Start with this - https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?45162-BLD-FAQ-(Do-yourself-a-favor-and-read-this)


----------



## Ollie (Mar 15, 2016)

Remember every sticker and you know, work backwards. Easy.


----------

